# Maverick 15 HPX-V Prop Question from New Member



## Fishwateroutfitters (Aug 13, 2020)

Just bought a 2007 Maverick Mirage HPX-V 15' with 2009 fuel injected F40 Yamaha. I live in Orange Beach AL, but boat will get used a lot in the biloxi marsh and louisiana. Ive also owned an IPB 16, Maverick Master Angler 17, 15' Boggy creek skiff, and a couple blazer bay 21's. Im a broker with United Yacht Sales. 

Anyone know what prop runs best on the 15HPX with F40? Currently has a three blade that is beat up, curious if a four blade and jack plate are good additions to this boat or what is the best setup. Thanks!

Cass Fishbein


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

Fishwateroutfitters said:


> Just bought a 2007 Maverick Mirage HPX-V 15' with 2009 fuel injected F40 Yamaha. I live in Orange Beach AL, but boat will get used a lot in the biloxi marsh and louisiana. Ive also owned an IPB 16, Maverick Master Angler 17, 15' Boggy creek skiff, and a couple blazer bay 21's. Im a broker with United Yacht Sales.
> 
> Anyone know what prop runs best on the 15HPX with F40? Currently has a three blade that is beat up, curious if a four blade and jack plate are good additions to this boat or what is the best setup. Thanks!
> 
> Cass Fishbein


What did you end up doing? I just bought the same boat and have the same questions. In fact I just ordered a jackplate 10 minutes ago.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Fishwateroutfitters said:


> Just bought a 2007 Maverick Mirage HPX-V 15' with 2009 fuel injected F40 Yamaha. I live in Orange Beach AL, but boat will get used a lot in the biloxi marsh and louisiana. Ive also owned an IPB 16, Maverick Master Angler 17, 15' Boggy creek skiff, and a couple blazer bay 21's. Im a broker with United Yacht Sales.
> 
> Anyone know what prop runs best on the 15HPX with F40? Currently has a three blade that is beat up, curious if a four blade and jack plate are good additions to this boat or what is the best setup. Thanks!
> 
> Cass Fishbein


I have the 2004 15 Maverick HPX-V also. Just replaced the 40 Yamaha with a new 30 Suzuki with a stock aluminum prop. WOT is now 25.5 and cruises 17 to 18 MPH. Of course i lost some top end speed going from a 40 to a 30. Hole shot is a little more sluggish. Hole shot improvement is my only real issue. My research indicated a 4-blade or cupped SS prop should solve the problem. Any suggestions for my boat Prop?


----------

